# Audit of Physician Assistant



## maine4me (Jan 28, 2011)

I am being asked to conduct an audit of a PA to determine if she is praciticing within the scope of the practice.  This is a hospitatlist group.  Anyway, other than auditing or documentation, coding, and billing,  I am not sure what other areas I should review.  Does anyone have any experience with this?  I need advise.


----------



## Beeman (Feb 21, 2011)

Pull up the American Academy of Physician Assistants  also check does the group you work with have P & P's for this area.  You may also pull information from the Covrage and Limitation areas for CMS, our state has a Medicaid PA handbook which details requirements in detail as to what a PA can and cannot do.  I also found some information on the OIG website.    Hope this helps


----------

